# General Discussion > Opinions >  Where have you traveled to or Where do you want to Travel to?

## Ami

:Joyful:  Well, I have visited New York, Canada's Niagara Falls, The Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, Lake Tahoe, Yosemite, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Monterey, and so forth. I kinda forgot where i have traveled to.  :Clap:  Well, I have been in the Philippines, The Tokyo Airport (yes ... in Japan but I was very young), somewhere in China (I don't remember I was young), and ummm.... I think Thailand.  :Victory:  Well, I would like to travel to India, Japan (not just the airport), China (not just the airport), Korea, Thailand (not just the airport), Paris, France, Fiji, Hawaii (I'm going there next year), Russia, and Austraila.  :Relieved:  Heh... a lot of places but yes I would like to travel to these places. Anyway Where have you traveled to or Where do you want to Travel to?  :Cool:

----------


## jeisan

well all over the southwest united states plus some of the midwest: ca, az, nm, tx, ok, ks, mo, nv, co, and ut. ive also been to several mexican border towns  :Poh:  once on a 5 hour bus layover in el paso, tx. umm been to melbourne australia and surrounding area. the aukland airport in new zealand where i played some crazy old school arcade game and addams family pinball. 

i would like to visit the following countries in no particular order; china, japan, korea, vietnam, germany and id like to go back to australia again. there are other places as well but those are the big ones i wanna go see.

----------


## Anastasia

I've gone to British Columbia, Virginia, Florida, and I flew to Paris, France and was on a tour bus to Rome, Italy.
I'd like to go to Japan, Scotland, Irland, England and New Zeland (well i'd love to travel the world but i think i'll go to these places to start with ;))

----------


## manekineko

I've been to Niagara Falls (Ontario, Canada), New York, Paris... My dream vacation places are Japan  :Cool:  , Hawaii, Italy, India, England and my beloved birth country, Vietnam!!  :Joyful:  

manekineko  :Wavey:

----------


## seishinkai

My father was part of the military, so I got to travel al ot. I've been to PEI, New Brunswick, Baden Sollingen (Germany), Niagara Falls (Canada), Quebec, and currently residing in Ontario.

With my highschool orchestra, I was able to travel all through France, Germany and Switzerland. My favourite part of that trip (aside from the drive through Germany's Black Forest) was our stay in Morteau, France. It's such a beautiful place and I hope to return someday.

For now, I plan to go work either in China or Japan for a year or two, if not permanently. Perhaps one day I will get to see the rest of the world (I've a lot left to see  :Eek:  )

----------


## kirei_na_me

Well, I have only traveled outside of the US twice, and that was to France. I have this deep love for France and anything French....anyway...

Inside the US, I've been to NYC twice, Washington, D.C. countless times, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Maryland, West Virginia, South Carolina, Georgia, Arkansas, Tennessee, Oklahoma, and of course, Virgina and North Carolina (I'm partial to the east coast). 

Where I would like to go: all over the UK, Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Greece...well, all over Europe! Europe is the one continent I'm obsessed with. I should've married a European guy instead of a Japanese guy!  :Poh:

----------


## Riven

I have only travelled within Europe  :Sad:  
But I have all life to see the rest of the world !! 

In France, I have been to Paris several times, and have been to almost everywhere in France. What I prefer is South-West country !! To people who would like to visit France, I recommend Paris (must be seen at least once), south-west, and French-Riviera (were I live  :Clap:   :Poh:  )
I live close to the Italian border so it is easy for me to go to Italy. I have seen Milan, Rome, Naples, Parma and Northern Italian country (south Lombardia).
Last summer, I have visited Belgium (Oostend, Bruge ...) and Holland.
I also went to Spain several times with my family when I was a child.
It is not really a tourist country lol, but I live close to Monaco  :Poh: 

First country I would LOVE to see is Japan !! I plan on going there next summer !! My mother in law is Chinese so I really hope I could go to China !!!! 
I would also like to visit Canada, New-Zeland, Ireland (was told it is a great place and people are kind !!), Thailand, Korea and of course USA.

I am glad to see that people in here are interested in France !! If anyone have questions, or just want to talk about it, feel free to message me !!  :Joyful:

----------


## Iron Chef

I've been fortunate enough to have the luxury of being able to travel abroad for extended periods of time. That's one of the great things about Japan imho. It really is a springboard for Asia in general and the rest of the world should one be so inclined to travel.

Some of the more interesting and exotic places i've been to include (in no apparent order):

Egypt, Lebanon, Myanmar, Tibet, China, Taiwan, Jordan, India, Qatar, and Turkey

Jordan actually is one of my most favorite places to visit and I would like to go back sometime soon. The people I met there were some of the friendliest and most accomodating i've had the pleasure to meet.

Places i'd like to visit but have not yet been include:

More of Africa in general (beautiful continent), Australia/New Zealand, Hawaii (can't believe I haven't been there yet, heh), ANYWHERE in Europe (working on that for the near future), Alaska (great fishing/hunting/camping), Antarctica, and so many more...
:)

----------


## Dream Time

only few places..
Seattle and Princeton (or whatever the place is called,it is in BC)
and Canton province of China,I just went to the near the borderline of Canton and Hong Kong

would like to go to...
Beijing,Shanghai,Japan,maybe Spain
and there are lots of places in Hong Kong I would like to visit,I miss home.

----------


## teardrop

Wow, we sure have some lucky individuals here who have seen quite a substaintial part of the globe. 
For me, it's just Malaysia, Bali (Indonesia), Australia (Perth & Sydney) and Japan (Tokyo & Kobe). Planning to go back to Australia perhaps after i graduate next year. Hey anyone interested to bagpack together?

----------


## maji

hmmm ive been around a lot in europe. germany of course (where i live), uk, austria, france, netherlands, switzerland, spain, italy, greece.... uhm... i think that was it mostly. and where i want to go? well, im interested a lot in hokkaido. :)
and then im interested in remote cold places of the world in general, like south georgia. i dont know why i want to go there, but i often wake up remembering dreams about cold places a the sea and have maps in my head...

----------


## Rosie

I haven't been to a lot of places, but there are some destinations I would love to get to: 1)Iceland 2)Israel 3)Peru

----------


## Chipi

Ive been to Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Lithuania, Germany, Italy, Spain and Usa. (and of course Ive seen my own country)

Where I want to go: 
Japan (my number one goal!!), Iceland, South America (every places in there), Scotland (my ancesters are from there :) ), Africa, Indonesia, China, Bali, Seychelles... 

I think I can die peacefully after Ive seen pretty much every country on this planet...a lot of work to do...

----------


## Elizabeth

Well, to start with.....through or to each of the contiguous US states, I'd say most several times, Europe on 4-5 occasions, a few countries in Africa and the Middle East and of course Japan. So I'm a little weary by now of all the hassles a wanderlust spirit can bring and only really looking to go back to Japan and South America (esp. want to see the rainforest and mountains/Patagonia of Argentina) for the people and language. Although now that I think about it, maybe Alaska, and North Canada would be just as thrilling.....to see the exact spot where the Rockies end and the Arctic begins..... :Cool:

----------


## Satori

I've been all over the U.S. but never outside of it, other than to cross the border into Mexico briefly when I was a small child. I haven't been to Hawaii yet but would love to visit sometime. I would love to travel all over the world, except of course wherever there is war right now! Not too fond of that!! And I have to agree with Kirei_na_me about being partial to Europe. Riven, you are sooo lucky to live in France and to be able to travel to Italy, Belgium, Spain, etc. I have a friend who lives on the Amalfi Coast. Ever been there? I've heard the south of France is just beautiful. I would love to travel to Europe some day!!!  :Joyful:

----------


## neko_girl22

Hoping... wishing... to do some travelling on my way back to New Zealand. Definately will do a stop over in Sth Korea but hoping to go to Italy (would *love* to go to Pompeii) , France (originally loved everything French but at H.S French class clashed with Art so changed to Japanese and it changed my life.....!) and England (my parents are English)
I have been to Australia many times and maybe I will live there again sometime in the future... perhaps the Sunshine coast ;)

----------


## EscaFlowne

oooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Lets see i've been to puerto rico
cuba
of course states in us
ummmm thats it.....

I would like to visit
Japan
China
france
italy
norway
greece
turkey
south america
australia
jamaica!!!!!!!!
Bahamas
virgin islands
Africa--i have to, no matter the cost!
crete
Philippines
bali
hawaiii
rome
england

wow theres so much...pretty much the whole world! Amsterdam!

----------


## monrepo

I would like to visit Argentina.

----------


## Kinsao

I have visited hardly anywhere!  :Bawling:  I feel so ignorant...  :Sad: 
I have visited France, Scotland, England, Wales, Ireland (Eire), the US (but only Washington DC), and Spain. And that is all........  :Buuh: 

I really want to visit Latvia (I have a friend from Latvia who goes often to visit) and I plan to go there next year with some friends.  :Joyful:  I also want to visit Estonia, and Italy... and LOTS of other places.  :Smiling:

----------


## cursore

I haven't that much unfortunately :-(

Italy (easy I was born there)
Vatican City (ah ah my mother flat is close by)
San Marino Republic (no it is not Italy)
France
Austia
Swizerland (you need to know the neighbours don't you)
UK (Scotland, London, Leeds, Kigley, the A1 the M6....)
Cuba
Spain

and I think that's it! booooriiing I want to travel mooooreeeee

----------


## Pachipro

I've visited and travelled to all 50 states in the US and every prefecture in Japan with the exception of Okinawa. I have visited Pusan, Korea via the ferry from Japan. I have also visited and travelled in Canada and Mexico.

I have never been to Europe yet, but I will visit one of these days. I would also like to visit China, Egypt, and South America, especially Belize and Guatemala where the ancient cultures once thrived.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I am probably the least travelled person here! I live in England and have been often to Wales, once to France and once to Belgium. Travelling doesn't interest me as I find it incredibly stressful. There are a few places in England and Wales that I visit often, but other than that I am happy to travel vicariously! I know it's not the same, but reading about other places or watching documentaries is enough for me.

----------


## Pachipro

> I am probably the least travelled person here! I live in England and have been often to Wales, once to France and once to Belgium.


At least you have visited those places.Was it you who posted a picture of yourself at Stonehenge? I think it was. Now there is a place I'd like to visit and I will one of these days. I envy you for being able to visit there and having a place like that at your doorstep. But, then again, the same could be said of any one of us living in a different country that another wishes they could visit.

----------


## xerxes99

Ive been all over the US, or about 40 states at least. Ive been a bunch of places in Canada, and I've been in northern Mexico. The only place else I've been is Germany. I went to Berlin, Munich, Rothenberg, Ludwidsburg, and some other little towns around there. 
Next week I leave for Izumo, Japan. I'll be there for at least a year. I plan to do as much travelling around Japan as I can. I'll also try to get to Korea and China as well. Australia is another place I want to visit. One day I'll get to Scotland, where my family came from, as well.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> Was it you who posted a picture of yourself at Stonehenge? I think it was.


Indeed, 'twas me!  :Cool:

----------


## ragedaddy

I've travelled to France, Germany, Switzerland, Spain, Netherlands, England, Wales, Scotland, Ireland, Italy, Iceland, Mexico, Japan, South Korea, and various places in the US.

Places I'd like to travel to: Mainland China, Hong Kong, Thailand, Malaysia, India, Egypt, Lebanon, South Africa, Turkey, Poland, Slovakia, Czech Repuiblic, Belgium, Finland, Brazil, Peru, Chile, Canada, and Hawaii.

----------


## Alma

I've been in Vienna, Barcelona, Paris, Moscow... and around my country a bit.. and I've been in Japan in Tokyo, Osaka, Nara, Kyoto, Hiroshima, Miyajima...

 :Cool:  

i want to see Italy.. and rest of Europe... no, no, whole world...! and i will eventually 

 :Smiling:

----------


## Dutch Baka

Many places in my own country *Netherlands* some places in Germany, Belgium, France; Nantes, le mans, Paris, some places in Normandy. Spain; Benidorm, Ibiza.
Australia; Perth, Mangemup, Sydney, Katoomba, Brisbane, Surfers Paradise, Nim Bin, Bundaberg, Town of 1770. Malaysia; Kuala lumpur. Japan; Kobe, Osaka, Kyoto, Himeji.

In December I will go to Praha, in the future I really want to go to the Malidives, Thailand, Korea north and south, New Zealand, Italy, Poland *only to go to Auzwitsch*, Hawaii, Egypt, S-Africa, Brazil, Hong Kong, and yeah,, haha MANY MORE PLACES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## misa.j

> Travelling doesn't interest me as I find it incredibly stressful.


That's how I started to feel too. I used to like traveling when I was younger, but I like exploring more where I live now.

I've been to LA, Hawaii, Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont for a trip and lived in New York City for a month inside the US. 
In Japan, it's going to be too long to list because kids start taking school trips when they are in middle school.

The places I want to go would be Montana, Seattle, Spain and Armenia.

----------


## isayhello

My dad's a doctor, and he worked in all sorts of places - so I got to move a lot and I'm really happy I did...  :Joyful:  Also, travelling is my nr.1 hobby, so.. yay!
list of countries;
Sweden (lot's of different places in Sweden off course XDD)
Denmark
Norway
Finland
France
Germany
Switzerland
Poland
Italy
Greece
Spain
England (london = love)
America
Saudi Arabia (used to live there)
Dubai
Bahli
Singapore
Japan  :Love:   :Love: 

where I wanna go next? It's always Japan.. 
but planning on China or Hawaii (^_^)v

----------


## Dutch Baka

> The places I want to go would be Montana, Seattle, Spain and Armenia.


Excuse me!!!!!! arnt you forgetting one country  :Doubt:   :Sad:

----------


## misa.j

Oh cr*p! 

How could I forget my main city, Aamsterdamm!!! 
If I had time & money, I would fly there so you can take me to the cafe, Dave!

----------


## Sensuikan San

Not that much, compared with some of you (lucky) globetrotters ... but *here goes*:

England (where I was born - been to _every_ county except, curiously, Sussex!), Scotland, Wales, France (many times), Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Monaco (_is_ that a country ?) Italy - but strangely, _never_ to the country of my ancestors - Ireland. Perhaps, one day .... ?

Since I now live in Canada, I have seen a fair proportion of this fair land; have lived in Ontario and British Columbia, and been to Quebec, Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Alberta.

Have also driven (the only way to see it!) across the U.S.A. _three_ times - coast to coast, and once spent a day or three working in Texas.

*But I would really love to visit*:

Japan. Russia, Mexico (No! I've still never been there!), Kowloon, Brasil, Chile, Peru and of course, _Ireland_!

... I guess I'd better get moving!

W

----------


## ShayLee

Well, I have visited neighbour countries -> Austria, Hungary, Croatia and Italy (Roma pulchra est  :Poh:  It's really beautiful there), and then I've been in England once (London of course) and Turkey (west part).

I want to see ..... Japan of course, and France (driving through does not count) and USA and Northern Europe countries and Australia and and and... so much more  :Smiling:

----------


## Ma Cherie

Places I would like to visit:

The UK most definitely, especially England and Scotland
The countries in Europe I want to visit the most are Italy and France (mostly Italy  :Cool:  )
The places I would like to visit in Asia are Japan, China (Beijing and Shangai mostly) Hong Kong and perhaps South Korea
I would really love to visit Egypt (Alexandria of course  :Poh: ) And the United Arab Emerites.

 :Smiling:

----------


## carmen de barros

To all Venezuela is a beautiful country, ademas very economico, their landscapes and beaches are very beautiful.

----------


## S-K

Been to Germany, Russia, Belgium, Spain, UK, Croatia, Czech Republic.

Iam planning to go to the USA, Macedonia, Iceland, Estonia, Georgia, Hungary, Portugal.

----------


## marrabel

In my near future I want to visit Venice and Paris. These places are marvelous for me! I have the rest soul being there.

----------


## Garrick

In the first place I would like to visit all European countries.

I would like out of Europe to visit Australia, some Pacific Islands, China, etc.

So far, the biggest impression to me made Germany, especially Berlin.

----------


## Nordsee

I've been to many places in Germany (homeland)
3x in France (by car through France, on Charles de Gaulle airport, in Elsaß-Lothringen and Strassbourg)
3x in Spain (2x Valencia/Denia on eastcoast, 1x Fuerteventura island in Atlantic Ocean) 
1x in Poland on the black market (bought a defect Pokemon game lol)
1x in Czech Republic in Prag 
1x in the Netherlands on Texel island
1x in Luxembourg (by car through Luxembourg on our way to Spain)
2x in Egypt (Sharm El Sheikh and Marsa Alam)
2x Maldives 
1x Sri Lanka (Colombo Airport)

I really want to visit the Maldives again, it's a paradise. I want to travel the whole world, each country. But no war zones.

----------

